# Americans in Algrave?



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Any Americans located in the Algrave area of Portugal?
I am a Jersey girl and my husband had lived in American from for at least 15 years,
we would love to get together with other Americans while vacationing in our summer home.

We have recently found an apartment in Vilamoura/Quarteira area of the Algrave, Portugal. Have not done the finale signing over but it is a lovely penthouse apartment, close to the beach with a stunning ocean view.

The idea is to have this apartment as a second home for vacations and possibly for rental during the peak months. I have started a blog which might interest some to give an idea on the process and work involved in this endeavor. 

Sincerely,
Diane of Diane’s Pride
Diane's Pride
Sea Breeze Studio


----------

